# The Church in Corinth



## Ronnie T (Jul 26, 2011)

Suppose that all the pastors and ministers in your town/city met and agreed to leave all the existing church buildings and begin one, central church in the town/city.  All Christians of the town would worship together.  There would be some differing beliefs, but people would be encouraged and taught to honor each others individual differing beliefs.

A key element of the 'merger' would be that this newly organized church would only do as the New Testament Gospel instructed.  In areas that the Gospel was silent, this new church would be silent also.
If the Gospel doesn't speak to a specific item of Christian worship, assembly or governing, it will not be a part of this new 'coming together'.

All things will be done by the specifics of the New Testament.  Nothing would be added and nothing will be deleted from the teachings of the New Testament Gospel.
All Christians experiencing the same things at the oversight of church leaders who would use the Gospel as their guide.

Would you agree to unit with this new Christian venture?


----------



## 1gr8bldr (Jul 27, 2011)

Interesting question. Sounds kind of funny that they would claim to only do as the NT. We simply don't have much to go by asfar as how churches are ran. The NT models were in homes. Church today is charting a new course. Probably in the right direction, only without model from the NT. It would be interesting to see this play out. To see if it would work and it the different powers in the churches could come together


----------



## jmharris23 (Jul 27, 2011)

It would definitely be interesting!


----------



## Madman (Jul 27, 2011)

I would not be interested in attending.  It sounds good to the "itchy ear" but does not pass "Biblical Muster."


----------



## Huntinfool (Jul 27, 2011)

The main problem is that Christians do not even agree on what the NT actually says across denominations.

All (or at least nearly all) believe that baptism is a command.  But it is entirely debatable as to what the NT says  regarding the method of baptism that is required or acceptable.  What would they do then...just not baptise?

What about music?  What style would they use?  Would they use it at all since there is no clear indication of what is and is not acceptable?

I believe that, in theory, it would be a wonderful thing.  The unfortunate reality is that Christians are sinners and at varying levels of maturity and sanctification.


----------



## Tim L (Jul 27, 2011)

Ronnie T said:


> Suppose that all the pastors and ministers in your town/city met and agreed to leave all the existing church buildings and begin one, central church in the town/city.  All Christians of the town would worship together.  There would be some differing beliefs, but people would be encouraged and taught to honor each others individual differing beliefs.
> 
> A key element of the 'merger' would be that this newly organized church would only do as the New Testament Gospel instructed.  In areas that the Gospel was silent, this new church would be silent also.
> If the Gospel doesn't speak to a specific item of Christian worship, assembly or governing, it will not be a part of this new 'coming together'.
> ...



 It's already happen!


----------



## formula1 (Jul 27, 2011)

*Re:*

Interesting question!

My gut response is this if you strip away our security (our cultural gospel) such that we have nothing and are nothing outside of the Gospel of Jesus Christ, then absolutely humility reigns in our midst, then Love and servanthood to death is our focus, and we don't ignore that the letter of the law kills, but the Spirit of the Living God gives life, we could by our unity of purpose turn the world upside down.


----------



## Ronnie T (Jul 27, 2011)

It is an exciting thought.  I believe all the church pastors, ministers and leaders could prayerfully execute it and as Formula said, God would bless the church in a very powerful way.

One question is:  What would I lose and what would you lose that we are accustomed to.


----------



## Ronnie T (Jul 27, 2011)

Huntinfool said:


> The main problem is that Christians do not even agree on what the NT actually says across denominations.
> 
> All (or at least nearly all) believe that baptism is a command.  But it is entirely debatable as to what the NT says  regarding the method of baptism that is required or acceptable.  What would they do then...just not baptise?
> 
> ...



There's many of the questions that would have to be dealt with using the New Testament as the primary authority.  The leadership would have to prayerfully search for what's appropriate for the church.


----------



## Huntinfool (Jul 27, 2011)

I know....but then doesn't it become just another denomination with their own "statement of faith" that details their understanding of NT scripture?


----------



## gordon 2 (Jul 27, 2011)

Ronnie T said:


> Suppose that all the pastors and ministers in your town/city met and agreed to leave all the existing church buildings and begin one, central church in the town/city.  All Christians of the town would worship together.  There would be some differing beliefs, but people would be encouraged and taught to honor each others individual differing beliefs.
> 
> A key element of the 'merger' would be that this newly organized church would only do as the New Testament Gospel instructed.  In areas that the Gospel was silent, this new church would be silent also.
> If the Gospel doesn't speak to a specific item of Christian worship, assembly or governing, it will not be a part of this new 'coming together'.
> ...



People do not agree in my life time, in my own church  now, let alone in the pale male of denominations, what New Testament Gospel is or what it speaks in content or in worship--and this greatly accounts for our differing beliefs! 

Now when all things are done according to the specifics of the Gospel, men will know the difference between sin and error and will do according to the specifics of the Gospel in their dealings with each and each other. ( Kind of circular logic, eh?) 

The point is that christians add and delete from the Good News and they do so as individuals and as members of society's institutions for the most because that is how they learn by being saints and not sinners! If they were sinners they could care less.

At some periods the church is far away from the saints, and at others the saints are far away from the church. I think this is part of our nature as individuals and as members the social group--the church being such a group.

In my case this is all resolved in "my" understanding of the "Good News of the Kingdom". So there is no need of a hyper church as all churches have their gifts and errors. The hyper church would also.

As an individual and a member of society I what to be where God is. I what to live spiritually in the promised land, where God sits and reclines with whomever enters. This is my pleasure and my purpose. It is where I am with the most meaning.

There are men and women who are there now. Some are going. Some make errors and fall away. I have met some of  them-- in all denominations and some who chose none.

One thing that is useful to know perhaps is once people have decided what the Kingdom is, it is essential to know that it is always changing. But for these changes, we are always at home.

Now this is perhaps where problems stem from. Scripture, for all our interpretations remains for us a ridged artifact compared to the organic and hearty, lively Kingdom. As a example one could compare Scripture as the wood  and the Kingdom as the fire of the Burning Bush. Only in this case we are called to walk into the fire...

I wonder how many people would put "A saint." as an answer to the question "What do you what to be when you grow up?"_____ Well that is what the citizens there are called and the church is one of their instruments.

You can disagree.


----------



## pbradley (Jul 27, 2011)

I'll stick with the Church of God. We're the only ones who have it right, anyway.  


Seriously, my preacher mentioned something about all denominations coming together in the last days. He called it the Progressive Church and based on the short mention he made of it in the sermon, I call it the Unified Church when I take time to think about it.


----------



## StriperAddict (Jul 27, 2011)

Ronnie T said:


> One question is: What would I lose and what would you lose that we are accustomed to.


 
Some like liturgy, some don't.  I've grown tired of a service that has it's 'structure' around what's on a bulliten. Formula quoted "the letter kills", and that's what I'm getting at.  To some, a meeting where the Spirit of God is welcome is a scary thing, and nothing could be further from the truth.  The Spirit draws us close to the presence of Christ, as He wills, and not of our 'programming', per se. 
At such a Spirit led meeting, there would be encouragement and conviction, worship and the Word; but any descriptions beyond that and I'd seem to be projecting my understanding above what the Lord would have at such a meeting.


----------



## Ronnie T (Jul 27, 2011)

I would enjoy sharing worship time with people who don't feel obligated to believe just the way I do.
But even in our differences, we'd have to be able to accept the basic truths of the Gospel.
Those pastors, ministers, and church leaders would have a lot of work to do before it could happen.


----------



## gordon 2 (Jul 27, 2011)

Ronnie T said:


> I would enjoy sharing worship time with people who don't feel obligated to believe just the way I do.
> But even in our differences, we'd have to be able to accept the basic truths of the Gospel.
> Those pastors, ministers, and church leaders would have a lot of work to do before it could happen.




What would Jesus do? Paul would say? John the Baptist would go barefoot, ware coveralls and eat mud bugs?

How about this as a table centerpiece with minimum alterations:

Our Father (God), who art in heaven ( who is a spirit)
hallowed be thy Name, ( Darn, I love you!) 
thy kingdom come, (Yep, what has come so far is awesome, can't wait for what's coming!!!) 
thy will be done, (You're the best thing that has ever happened in my life, man you are one smart God.  Remember when you filled my well overnight in that dry spell,  now that was real funny! I still laugh when I think of it.  )
on earth as it is in heaven. ( Yea! All of creation growns for You!!!! Paul was right.)
Give us this day our daily bread ( Just enough for everyone and a little extra for fun.)
And forgive us our trespasses, ( Yep, he's going to make mistakes and do dumb stuff, but don't give up on Ronnie T.) 
as we forgive those( Your perfection in forgiveness is your perfection in forgetting.  You have the prefect pitch. Your are the BEST, number one forgetful God ever! Forgeting  as the ultimate forgiveness, and example of LOVE....which You are. Your slider is awesome! 
who trespass against us. ( I trespass against myself sometimes... if I was a bloodhound I'd walk on my ears.) 
And lead us not into temptation, ( Please God, I love you so much...but don't test me...Please?  Unless, I should learn something real important. I know I'm not perfect and so do You.)
but deliver us from evil. ( Yep, don't care how you do it, but do it.)
For thine is the kingdom, 
and the power, and the glory, 
for ever and ever. ( Forgive my friends for repeating themselves, for mumblings, giving the extra nudge and doubting you.)Amen. 

PS. Where is Crackerdave? Is he on a mission?


----------



## CAL (Jul 27, 2011)

I think it could and would work great.It would get rid or stop some of the denominations formalities for one.Another is worshiping from the New Testament is where I do most of my reading and study anyway.I just enjoy reading and studying the things Jesus did and try to place them in my life.


----------



## Ronnie T (Jul 27, 2011)

CAL said:


> I think it could and would work great.It would get rid or stop some of the denominations formalities for one.Another is worshiping from the New Testament is where I do most of my reading and study anyway.I just enjoy reading and studying the things Jesus did and try to place them in my life.



I'd love to leave the house on the Lord's day and see all my neighbors going in the same direction to worship service.  All pulling into the parking lot, greeting each other, knowing they were going to worship like they live, beside all their friends and neighbors.


----------



## gtparts (Jul 28, 2011)

That day is coming!


----------



## gordon 2 (Jul 28, 2011)

Ronnie T said:


> I'd love to leave the house on the Lord's day and see all my neighbors going in the same direction to worship service.  All pulling into the parking lot, greeting each other, knowing they were going to worship like they live, beside all their friends and neighbors.



Can I ask why? Really lots of neighbors are not friends and hopefully tolerate each other. Also, many who worship, worship better than they live. And of course many live better than they worship.

Why is worship as in the utopian sense of yours, so important to you? ( I know it is a dumb question.) How can you within a protestant tradition and  with that it prizes  individuality--which everyone agrees has its good points--have a vision of a universal church? ( Even dumber question... but I groan with query?)

If we all shared in the vision as expressed in the Lord's Prayer as reality in heaven and on earth now! --are we not driving in the same parking lots and greeting each other even thousand of miles apart on other beliefs and no matter our backgrounds?


----------

